# Durban Sands?



## rmendo (Jan 26, 2006)

How does it trade post BS? I know most SA's will get me Orlando and Williamsburg. I was wondering if there is still any out there that might get me Manhattan Club or SoCal? I would appreciate any advise or comments.


----------



## DianeH (Jan 28, 2006)

I have both.  And they both trade the same. 

Diane


----------

